# Find By not limited to Channels I Get?



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

I've had my R15 for about 2 days now and the Channels I Get is finally looking fairly accurate. However, when I do a Find By, I'm getting results from channels that I don't receive. I checked and they aren't marked as channels that I receive, so why are they showing up in my finds? Is anyone else seeing this? Is it just a "feature" of the R15, or is there something I can do to change that?


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes I have noticed that too. Just another bug that hopefully will be resolved soon.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes, and it records PPV channels excluded from my channels list, as well.

But here's something else I just discovered. Find also returns matches in the MyVOD list. Shows that have already been recorded are found by Find! I don't know how I feel about this yet, I have to let it sink in.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Find also returns matches in the MyVOD list. Shows that have already been recorded are found by Find!


What?! That's crazy, if true. That has to be a bug/oversight. There's no way that could be intended functionality, could it? Unless they think people might use Find By to simply find a show, even if it's something they already have recorded. I guess the real question is what happens with those programs if you select it from the Find By results or set the Find By to autorecord.


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

I've had the exact same problem with my DirectTivo. Wishlists, etc. show programs from all channels, not just the ones I recieve. Pretty annoying.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

RCY said:


> I've had the exact same problem with my DirectTivo. Wishlists, etc. show programs from all channels, not just the ones I recieve. Pretty annoying.


If you correctly set your "Channels You Receive" list, this will not happen. You may be confused by DirecTV's practice of removing a channel from the guide, and later activating it again, forcing it into your CYR list even if you've previously excluded it. That is very annoying, and the only cure is to remove it again, and again, and again.....


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

eengert said:


> What?! That's crazy, if true. That has to be a bug/oversight. There's no way that could be intended functionality, could it? Unless they think people might use Find By to simply find a show, even if it's something they already have recorded. I guess the real question is what happens with those programs if you select it from the Find By results or set the Find By to autorecord.


You're taken to the same screen you get when you select the item from the MyVOD, with the option to play, keep, delete, etc.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

ad301 said:


> If you correctly set your "Channels You Receive" list, this will not happen. You may be confused by DirecTV's practice of removing a channel from the guide, and later activating it again, forcing it into your CYR list even if you've previously excluded it. That is very annoying, and the only cure is to remove it again, and again, and again.....


This is precisely why I requested in the enhancements list that the R15 allow you to manually modify the CYR list. As it stands now, that list is auto-populated and there doesn't appear to be any way to modify the list.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think finding something fromMyVOD is a bad thing, maybe you setup a record some time ago, have a big list and forgot it was recorded, you decide hey I wanna watch this show and go and record it. This way it tells you HEY you already have this show, where Tivo will just record it again (I have had tivo record the same show multiple time becuase it had exceeded the 28 day show)


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

ad301 said:


> If you correctly set your "Channels You Receive" list, this will not happen. You may be confused by DirecTV's practice of removing a channel from the guide, and later activating it again, forcing it into your CYR list even if you've previously excluded it. That is very annoying, and the only cure is to remove it again, and again, and again.....


Thanks for the tip. A *duh* moment for me.  I didn't realize I had to set the Channels I receive. I had expected that D* was smart enough to pull that info into the box. After all, they do know that I don't get HBO, Max, etc., since those channels are blacked out on my box. Here I was thinking that the function didn't work right since it was showing *all* the channels...Thanks again!


----------

